# [OT]Telecom fa terrorismo psicologico?

## Cazzantonio

Mi è arrivata giusto ora una telefonata da una disponibilissima (ma chiaramente poco competente) signorina della telecom...

Si è presentata esordento con una frase del tipo:

 *la signorina della telecom wrote:*   

> signorina: Mi scusi ma nella sua zona recentemente abbiamo avuto diversi problemi con le bollette delle connessioni internet
> 
> io: scusi? come "problemi con le bollette"... io non ho nessun contratto con telecom.... (ho l'adsl di tiscali che mi arriva su un'altra linea...)
> 
> signorina: vede... negli ultimi tempi il problema della pirateria informatica è stato terribile...
> ...

 

Ora... non riesco a capire se sia un modo subdolo e fraudolento per convincere la gente a fare un'abbonamento adsl con telecom oppure ci sia una qualche verità nelle parole confuse di questa operatrice....  :Rolling Eyes: 

In ogni caso volevo condividere questo pezzo di telefonata (riportato quanto più fedelmente mi consenta la mia memoria) che, sia che sia vero, sia che contenga un mucchio di baggianate, rappresenta un fatto gravissimo!  :Shocked: 

----------

## lavish

Ma che virus gira fra gli operatori telefonici? Perchè in quest'ultimo periodo stanno impazzendo tutti? Dobbiamo fare qualcosa per loro poveretti.. chiamate dei dottori!

----------

## =DvD=

Penso si riferisse ai dialer, ne piu ne meno.

----------

## Peach

a mio parere mi sembrano dei phreaker quelli che la signorina insiuna essere dei pirati informatici...

ammettiamo che sia vera la marea di parole confuse che ha emanato: qualcuno secondo lei ha rubato la linea telefonica, come? certo dubito che uno abbia aperto una di quelle centraline di telecom per rubare fisicamente la connessione.. la cosa che trovo più plausibile è che questo qualcuno si sia introdotto nelle centrali di commutazione e abbia navigato a scrocco... no, non sta in piedi quanto dice... o mi sbaglio io?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xoen

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... no, non sta in piedi quanto dice... o mi sbaglio io? 
> 
> 

 

Non sta in piedi per te...ma per uno che accende, USA, e spegne un computer sono oro colato le parole che escono dalla telecom. E visto che si sente minacciato da questi famigerati hacker passa ad Alice (o almeno potrebbe essere questo il marketing).

----------

## codadilupo

[quote="Cazzantonio"]Mi è arrivata giusto ora una telefonata da una disponibilissima (ma chiaramente poco competente) signorina della telecom...

Si è presentata esordento con una frase del tipo:

 *la signorina della telecom wrote:*   

> signorina: Mi scusi ma nella sua zona recentemente abbiamo avuto diversi problemi con le bollette delle connessioni internet
> 
> io: scusi? come "problemi con le bollette"... io non ho nessun contratto con telecom.... (ho l'adsl di tiscali che mi arriva su un'altra linea...)
> 
> signorina: vede... negli ultimi tempi il problema della pirateria informatica è stato terribile...

 

ma sbaglio o te ne'ra già capitata una simile, con queste operatrici di telecom ? Un consiglio, cambia numero telefonico  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Mi è arrivata giusto ora una telefonata da una disponibilissima (ma chiaramente poco competente) signorina della telecom...
> 
> [...]

 

secondo me telecom sarebbe da mettere al rogo con tutti i suoi dirigenti.

a me è successa una cosa ancora migliore: faccio l'adsl con libero in modo da non dover dare soldi a telecom, va nove giorni (e dico NOVE) e poi resto a piedi per un guasto. scopro che è un guasto telecom!!!

ci hanno messo due mesi a riparare il mio guasto, e in quei due mesi ogni sera c'era una meretrice nuova che mi telefonava per offrirmi alice adsl, finché non li ho minacciati di fare un'ingiunzione alla prossima telefonata.

è una cosa indecente. un vero schifo

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Perchè gli ot non li facciamo sul forum dei gechi?

 

non hai tutti i torti... non ci ho mai pensato, ecco tutto

@codadilupo

no, senza senso come questa non mi era mai capitata....  :Laughing: 

Certo che per vendermi un'adsl se la sono presi larga.... mi chiedo se sia legale un comportamento del genere (ovvero spaventare senza motivo i consumatori)

C'è sempre la possibilità che quanto mi ha detto contenesse della verità... solo quando le ho chiesto se si trattasse di un virus o di un dialer mi ha detto di no... come pure quando le ho chiesto se fosse un problema di intrusione all'interno del pc.... mi ha detto semplicemente che quando mi connetto con la linea analogica questi "pirati" sentono (in modo quasi mistico) che io mi sono connesso e sfruttano la mia connessione

riassumendo: esiste un metodo per sfruttare la connessione (analogica) altrui senza entrare in contatto con il pc di altri tramite virus, trojan, dialer o quant'altro... per di più questo metodo consente di "sentire" quando uno si connette e di sfruttare in quell'istante esatto la sua connessione....

magia?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lavish

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> [CUT].... mi chiedo se sia legale un comportamento del genere (ovvero spaventare senza motivo i consumatori)
> 
> 

 

Legalissimo, c'è chi lo fa con un'intera unione di stati...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Legalissimo, c'è chi lo fa con un'intera unione di stati...

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   verissimo!

a volte mi dimentico per pochi minuti in quale mondo viviamo....  :Wink: 

Allora mi correggo, il titolo andrebbe cambiato in:

Telecom sta facendo guerra psicologica preventiva?

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> [CUT]
> 
> Telecom sta facendo guerra psicologica preventiva?
> 
>  

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  (risata divertita ma amara)

----------

## n3m0

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Telecom sta facendo guerra psicologica preventiva?
> 
>  

 

ROTFL -__-

----------

## Simbul

Mah, a me sembra solo una trovata di marketing... lo dimostra anche il fatto che ti hanno fatto chiamare da una che non sapeva di cosa stesse parlando tranne che per l'argomento Alice ADSL...  :Rolling Eyes: 

La descrizionein effetti sembra quella di un dialer, siamo sicuri che la signorina in questione sappia di che si tratta? Non è che magari ti ha detto "no no, non è un dialer" così a muzzo giusto per lasciare l'alone di mistico mistero intorno a questi pirati e spingerti a implorare tremante la sicurissima ADSL telecom?  :Wink: 

----------

## neon

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> mi ha detto semplicemente che quando mi connetto con la linea analogica questi "pirati" sentono (in modo quasi mistico) che io mi sono connesso e sfruttano la mia connessione
> 
> riassumendo: esiste un metodo per sfruttare la connessione (analogica) altrui senza entrare in contatto con il pc di altri tramite virus, trojan, dialer o quant'altro... per di piï¿½ questo metodo consente di "sentire" quando uno si connette e di sfruttare in quell'istante esatto la sua connessione....
> 
> magia? 

 

Semplicemente la signorina e' andata in overflow ed ha iniziato a sparare str*nz*te  :Wink: 

La cosa piu' verosimile possibile rispetto a quello che cercava di raccontarti e' che magari i ragazzini che abitano dalle tue parti hanno scoperto il phone phreaking e si stanno divertendo con le centraline della zona, ma in questo caso si aspetta di trovare la linea libera e non una chiamata in corso  :Very Happy: 

(cmq il phone phreaking e' in disuso da anni... ormai mi preoccuperei di piu' dei wardrivers)

----------

## Vurdak

Ragazzi, sta roba passerà alla storia!

KVLT!

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *neon wrote:*   

> (cmq il phone phreaking e' in disuso da anni... ormai mi preoccuperei di piu' dei wardrivers)

 

sul phone phreaking non mi sono mai informato e non so bene come funzioni... per il wardriving esiste, mi pare, anche una distribuzione linux chiamata "warlinux" fatta apposta per tale pratica  :Wink: 

Il wardriving, più che sfruttarti la banda wireless non fa.... sfruttare le bollette altrui è ben altro

----------

## BlueInGreen

perdonatemi, ma in rete mi sento un forestiero.

Che accipicchiolina significano KVLT! e ROTFL  :Question: 

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Allora mi correggo, il titolo andrebbe cambiato in:
> 
> Telecom sta facendo guerra psicologica preventiva?
> ...

 

MSARPTDR (Me Sto A Rotolà Per Tera Dale Risate)!  :Laughing: 

Io invece, per scarsa memoria o riluttanza del subconscio, ho dimenticato di pagare 2 bollette del canone Telecom, che _devo_ pagare (anche se non me ne frega niente del telefono che non ho mai usato in 3 anni...) per poter usare Tin.it ADSL.

L'altro giorno configuro un PC portatile di un amico, e testanto la connessione analogica, mi accorgo che il modem non genera le sue note melodie. Al suo posto, una voce soave annuncia "La informiamo che non ci sta più regalando 30 euri a bimestre e le abbiamo disabilitato il telefono; può chiamare solo il Centro Assistenza per pregarlo in ginocchio di riavere la sua linea. Grazie" (più o meno, non ricordo bene il testo del messaggio  :Laughing:  )

Però l'ADSL va ancora!  :Razz: 

Quasi quasi disdico il contratto telefonico con Telecom per vedere cosa succede!  :Very Happy: 

Ritornando On Topic in questo Off Topic, anche per me si tratta di terrorismo psicologico; un'altra cosa poi non capisco: se fosse phreaking (o pishing, o fishing, fetish, gulash, o come si chiamava l'altro?  :Wink:  ) sono loro dei c*gl**n* che si son fatti fregare! Perchè io devo cambiare tecnologia e prendere l'ADSL? Voglio l'analogico e che funzioni a dovere ed in modo sicuro e trasparente, sennò che li paghiamo a fare?!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Comunque viviamo in un mondo di b*st*rd*!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ha ragione Beppe Grillo, che definisce Telecom "una associazione a delinquere di stampo telefonico". 

/me che se pensa a certe cose gli giran prorio!

----------

## dappiu

Ricevo, non esagero, una telefonata a settimana dagli operatori telecom.

Ho un contratto ADSL con tele2 (grazie tele2 che in questi ultimi giorni mi ha fatto l'upgrade a 1,2 mbit)

Gli operatori telecom cercano di farmi abbonare ad alice free.

Inneggiano al fatto che pago solo per il tempo che navigo etc etc.

ORA PUOI SCEGLIERE SE:

1)Riattaccare e far finta che ti è caduta la linea

2)Spiegare pazientemente che hai già un contratto con un altro operatore, che non ti interessa un contratto di tipo free dato che hai bisogno di una connessione always-on e che altri operatori la forniscono ad un prezzo a volte mooolto inferiore.

e vi posso assicurare che nel caso 1 saranno talmente insistenti nel richiamare che potreste venire ricoverati d'urgenza in qualche ospedale psichiatrico di li a poco.

----------

## n3m0

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Il wardriving, più che sfruttarti la banda wireless non fa.... sfruttare le bollette altrui è ben altro

 

Beh forse dimentichi che, usando la tua connessione, possono fare il cavolo che gli pare (attacchi et similia).

----------

## xoen

Ah e sopratutto in tutto questo ci stiamo dimenticato di una cosa importissime: LA TECNOLOGIA ADSL È ANALOGICA!!!!!

----------

## xoen

 *xoen wrote:*   

> LA TECNOLOGIA ADSL È ANALOGICA!!!!!

 

Cioè, detto così forse è una cavolata, quello che volevo dire è che usa la linea analogica.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> Io invece, per scarsa memoria o riluttanza del subconscio, ho dimenticato di pagare 2 bollette del canone Telecom, che _devo_ pagare (anche se non me ne frega niente del telefono che non ho mai usato in 3 anni...) per poter usare Tin.it ADSL.

 

per legge l'antitrust ha obbligato telecom (e gli altri operatori) a dare l'adsl senza la line telefonica su richiesta.... niente di strano che ti abbiano disattivato la linea e non l'adsl

Puoi disdire la linea telecom, conservare l'adsl e usare i servizi voip per telefonare (cosano un'inezia e se li usi dal pc è semplicissimo, altrimenti puoi comprarti degli apparecchi telefonici apposta)

 *Quote:*   

> Perchè io devo cambiare tecnologia e prendere l'ADSL? Voglio l'analogico e che funzioni a dovere ed in modo sicuro e trasparente, sennò che li paghiamo a fare?!  

 

perché con l'adsl li paghi di più  :Wink: 

concordo anche io con Grillo (detto anche "il profeta della parmalat" visto che ne previde il crollo qualche anno prima....)

 *dappiu wrote:*   

> ORA PUOI SCEGLIERE SE:
> 
> 1)Riattaccare e far finta che ti è caduta la linea
> 
> 2)Spiegare pazientemente che hai già un contratto con un altro operatore, che non ti interessa un contratto di tipo free dato che hai bisogno di una connessione always-on e che altri operatori la forniscono ad un prezzo a volte mooolto inferiore.

 

Io di solito faccio disinformazione... come sempre quando mi telefonano per sondaggi, proposte commerciali o quant'altro.... ovvero dico l'esatto contrario di quello che direbbe una persona normale

Rispondo sempre che ho un computer vecchissimo che non so praticamente accendere, che ho a malapena idea di cosa sia internet e che non mi interessa assolutamente "navigare" perché non mi fido di queste diavolerie tecnologiche.... di solito riattaccano abbastanza in fretta e ho la soddisfazione di contribuire a falsare le loro statistiche del %&$£

 *xoen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah e sopratutto in tutto questo ci stiamo dimenticato di una cosa importissime: LA TECNOLOGIA ADSL È ANALOGICA!!!!!

 

LOL  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Non ci avevo pensato  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  e tra l'altro ora che mi sovviene io ho l'isdn sulla linea normale... che è digitale appunto.... quindi che cavolo c'entrava l'analogica?!?!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Giambo

Ma che pirati e pirati ... Taaaanti anni fa', con un amico, avevamo smontato la centralina del telefono del suo vicino di casa, attaccato i cavi del modem e scaricavamo "warez" per Amiga da una BBS in Olanda  :Smile:  9600baud con V32bis, e ci sembrava di toccare il cielo con un dito ...

Nessuna tecnica fantascientifica degna di haCKerZ modello "matrix", ma una centralina non chiusa a chiave  :Smile: 

----------

## xoen

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *xoen wrote:*   
> 
> Ah e sopratutto in tutto questo ci stiamo dimenticato di una cosa importissime: LA TECNOLOGIA ADSL È ANALOGICA!!!!! 
> ...

 

Chissà come mai non t'ha offerto una supersicurissimahardenedhyperdigitale linea ISDN allora???

----------

## Peach

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ...qualcuno si sia introdotto nelle centrali di commutazione e abbia navigato a scrocco... no, non sta in piedi quanto dice... 

 

non sta in piedi.

è come se la centralinista ti sia venuta a dire che hanno degli hacker che gli scombinano le centraline... vorrebbe farmi credere che invece le chiamate adsl vengono fatte tramite commutatori a pila o -ancora peggio- dei centralinisti in carne ed ossa e quindi sono più sicure??? che pubblicità sarebbe? che ca**o sta dicendo!?!?!?!?! :rotfl:  :Laughing: 

----------

## xoen

 *Giambo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Taaaanti anni fa', con un amico, avevamo smontato la centralina del telefono del suo vicino di casa, attaccato i cavi del modem e scaricavamo "warez" per Amiga da una BBS in Olanda  9600baud con V32bis, e ci sembrava di toccare il cielo con un dito ...
> 
> 

 

Poi cos'è successo? Non potevate più perchè stranamente non c'era più linea (forse perchè quello s'era suicidato perchè non poteva pagare più la bolletta?).

----------

## Giambo

 *xoen wrote:*   

>  *Giambo wrote:*   
> 
> Taaaanti anni fa', con un amico, avevamo smontato la centralina del telefono del suo vicino di casa, attaccato i cavi del modem e scaricavamo "warez" per Amiga da una BBS in Olanda  9600baud con V32bis, e ci sembrava di toccare il cielo con un dito ...
> 
>  
> ...

 

La verita' e' che dopo aver scaricato un paio di .DMS a spese del poveraccio (Se non sbaglio, ai tempi telefonare in Olanda costava quasi 1Euro al minuto), abbiamo cominciato ad aver paura e abbiamo smontato il tutto  :Smile: 

Solo per dire che a volte si va' a cercare chissa' quale diavoleria tecnologica quando con i "vecchi metodi" si fa' piu' in fretta e meglio: Alla barba di Echelon, sono convinto che i membri di Al Quaeda si scambino informazioni passandosi dei fogliettini di carta  :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *Giambo wrote:*   

>  Alla barba di Echelon, sono convinto che i membri di Al Quaeda si scambino informazioni passandosi dei fogliettini di carta 

 

Si ma scritti in arabo, valli a capire!!

----------

## federico

Ma a loro, che cavolo gliene frega? A me fanno schifo sti qui della telecom!!!

Tutte le volte che vado nella casa di campagna dove non ho adsl mi chiamano per propormela, e quando gli dico che non uso il pc li mi fanno "ma abbiamo notato un traffico internet" (io dal modem del portatile) ...

Avete notato cosa?!? Brutti maledetti !!!!

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Giambo wrote:*   

> La verita' e' che dopo aver scaricato un paio di .DMS a spese del poveraccio (Se non sbaglio, ai tempi telefonare in Olanda costava quasi 1Euro al minuto), abbiamo cominciato ad aver paura e abbiamo smontato il tutto 

 

non mi pare bello vantarsi di un comportamento chiaramente illegale.... e sicuramente anche poco simpatico visto che qualcuno ci ha rimesso.....

@federico:

io fossi in te valuterei se denunciarli per violazione della privacy.... ma come si permettono di monitorare (a tua insaputa a quanto pare) quello che passa sulla tua linea telefonica?  :Shocked: 

----------

## federico

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> @federico:
> 
> io fossi in te valuterei se denunciarli per violazione della privacy.... ma come si permettono di monitorare (a tua insaputa a quanto pare) quello che passa sulla tua linea telefonica? 

 

Purtroppo il povero contro i potenti non ha mai ragione, e sicuramente ci sara' qualche miscuglio di clausole nel contratto che gli permettono di controllare quello che vogliono, o di cambiare le regole del gioco quando vogliono.

Secondo me rimangono degli schifosi comunque... (vi lascio immaginare come ci sono rimasto notando che puntualmente come faccio qualche telefonata da quel telefono immancabilmente in giornata chiamano e ogni tanto mi han detto che vedono che uso internet...)

----------

## xoen

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

>  *Giambo wrote:*    Alla barba di Echelon, sono convinto che i membri di Al Quaeda si scambino informazioni passandosi dei fogliettini di carta  
> 
> Si ma scritti in arabo, valli a capire!!

 

LOL, altro che RSA, e chiavi di migliaia e migliaia di bit, ecco perchè agiscono indisturbati!!!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

@telecom "vediamo suo traffico internet"

lungi da me prenderne le difese, ma non fanno altro che vedere che numeri tu chiami [stessa cosa che fa la mamma con la bolletta da quando è trasparente] e siccome i POP ora sono tutti nazionali, si fapresto a vedere chi ancora sua il vecchio 56kb per navigare

@telecom "scuse per venderti alice adsl"

fenomenali  tattiche di marketing  :Wink:  tra un po' te la venderanno dal macellaio alice...

----------

## wildancer

quelli di fastweb non sono meglio... Ho voluto instaurare un po di concorrenza l'altra volta chiedendo come si poteva disdire il contratto ora che alzano tutti gli altri provier e io sono ancora a 2 mb pagando un botto, e dopo avermi risposto che la fibra non ci pensavano nemmeno di metterla da me (E sono a Roma, non a zagarolo....) mi hanno chiesto chi avrei scelto: io prontamente dico "Tiscali a 6, ma sono indeciso se prenderla a 12..." La risposta??? "Non si faccia truffare, legga bene, è fuori dai limiti della sua scheda di rete" io ho una gigabit ethernet, ma vajelo a spiegà... secondo me non sanno nemmeno che vuol dire "ordine di grandezza" come faccio a dirgli che 12 m sono piu piccoli di 1 g ?

----------

## Danilo

Qualche mese fa mi arriva l'elenco delle chiamate effettuate e mi accorgo che sono state fatte delle telefonate con diciture  "addebito ripartito" (in seguito mi accorgo che le avevo fatto io per chiamare il call center tele2).

Chiamo il call center telecom e mi risponde la zelante (ed incompetente ) signorina.

Io: Salve ho questa strana dicitura mi dice di cosa si tratta?

Lei: Ma lei usa internet (che c'entra NON era una tipologia di chiatate 899 o straniere ma solo che una parte dei proventi andavano a tele2 ed una ad albacom)

Io: Be si

Lei: Allora e' un worm che e' enrtrato nel suo computer e fa chiamate internazionali (ripeto le chiamate NON erano di quel tipo)

Io: Guardi che non e' fisicamente possibile: io uso Adsl ed ho un sistema linux

Lei: Adsl l'ha con noi? 

Io: No 

Lei: Allora il suo operatore non la protegge bene (e lo ha ripetuto piu' volte)

A questo punto la cosa migliore erano 92 minuti di applausi (chi si ricorda Fantozzi?) ma ho cercato di spiegarle i vari motivi per cui non era possibile. Risultato: dopo qualche mi ha sbattuto il telefono in faccia...

Ho richiamato e la (poveraccia) che mi ha risposto dopo si e' dovuta sorbire un quarto d'ora di urla per il "professionale"  comportamento della collega...

La "protezione" ha un ben definito significato in alcune zone d'Italia e spero che la "zelante ed informata" signorina telecom non si riferisse a questo...

Da me si dice : a lavare la testa all'asino si spreca acqua e sapone.

Quando sara' possibile fare chiamate d'emergenza da una connessione Voip disdirro' il contratto con l'as... emh questo operatore.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Quando sara' possibile fare chiamate d'emergenza da una connessione Voip disdirro' il contratto con l'as... emh questo operatore.

 

Le chiamate d'emergenza si possono fare con il cellulare....  :Wink:  come pure le chiamate sui cellulari

Io sto già valutanto di passare a breve al voip  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *Danilo wrote:*   Quando sara' possibile fare chiamate d'emergenza da una connessione Voip disdirro' il contratto con l'as... emh questo operatore. 
> 
> Le chiamate d'emergenza si possono fare con il cellulare....  come pure le chiamate sui cellulari
> 
> Io sto già valutanto di passare a breve al voip 

 

sai qual'e' il problema del voip ? Che se va via la corrente sei fregato, al contrario del doppino telefonico  :Wink: 

P.S.: io ho provato il voip di tiscali, e ho lavorato per un'azienda che vendeva vouip per i centri di fonia internazionale: beh, ragazzi: o lo si paga, e tanto, oppure il servizio lascia parecchio a desiderare, purtroppo  :Sad: 

Coda

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

hanno telefonato anche a me: 

mi dicono che ormai e' pericoloso connettersi col modem, blabla...

io gli dico "beh, e allora? non ho paura dei dialer..."

risposta: "prima il suo telefono era occupato, forse stava connesso a internet chiamando chissà che numero..."

io: "per dir la verita' stavo parlando con la morosa... ma state forse cercando di vendermi un contratto alice? no, perché io ce l'ho già un contratto adsl!!!"

lui: "veramente? aspetti che controllo _SUL CERVELLONE_"

io sto per morire dal ridere... "su... il computer non lo chiama più nessuno CERVELLONE dal 1970 circa..."

lui: "effettivamente la linea risulta attivata..."

io: "allora non rompetemi le ..."

niente male no?

ciao

DV

----------

## neon

 *DaVe&OpenMOsix wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> lui: "veramente? aspetti che controllo _SUL CERVELLONE_"
> 
> io sto per morire dal ridere... "su... il computer non lo chiama più nessuno CERVELLONE dal 1970 circa..."
> ...

 

Sicuro che dopo aver detto "risulta attivata" non abbia sussurrato un "per ora" seguito da un "MWAHAHAHAH"  :Wink: 

----------

## juri

A me l'hanno sparata un po' diversa...

La signorina ha detto:

tra 6-9 mesi digitale obbligatorio per legge!! ( :Confused:  quale?)

Se passa ora al digitale paga solo 50? e dato 

che ci siamo attacciamo anche Alice a consumo.

----------

## Cerberos86

Ordinaria telefonata del 187...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Lei:bla bla bla vorremmo proporle un contratto con Rosso Alice con il quale potrà scaricare film,musica giochi etc etc etc.
> 
> Io:Grazie signorina, ma il servizio non mi interessa...
> ...

 

----------

## lotti

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Penso si riferisse ai dialer, ne piu ne meno.

 

quoto

infatti e' un dialer..... quello che dice e lei usa gli hacker(ke kome sempre non c'entrano niente) come scusa per fare un'abbonamento adsl.... $$$

cmq lo fanno perche' i capi han detto che chi riesce a vendere piu' contratti adsl avra' un premio....

: |

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *juri wrote:*   

> tra 6-9 mesi digitale obbligatorio per legge!! ( quale?)

 

Sono frasi come queste che mi fanno pensare al terrorismo psicologico.... ma è legale?

quasi quasi scrivo a punto-informatico (dovre tra l'altro sarei meno OT)

----------

## lavish

 *juri wrote:*   

> [CUT]
> 
> tra 6-9 mesi digitale obbligatorio per legge!! ( quale?)

 

Anche un mio amico c'è cascato... sarebbe da fare una denuncia collettiva

----------

## =DvD=

Ripeto ciò che da tempo penso: La cosa principe da combattere è l'ignoranza.

Bisognerebbe fare campagne di informazione, in tutti i settori, dalla medicina, all'alimentazione, al lavoro, all'economia, all'informatica.

E bisognerebbe farlo senza faziosità politica.

----------

## Lestaat

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Ripeto ciò che da tempo penso: La cosa principe da combattere è l'ignoranza.
> 
> Bisognerebbe fare campagne di informazione, in tutti i settori, dalla medicina, all'alimentazione, al lavoro, all'economia, all'informatica.
> 
> E bisognerebbe farlo senza faziosità politica.

 

non sono molto daccordo!

Fare un bel denuncione ogni volta la vedo molto meglio.

Fare informazione è sicuramente giusto, anzi sacrosanto ma rimane comunque il problema.

Quando tutti saranno informati su come funziona internet e le differenze tra ADSL e dialup ci saranno altre cose di cui il "grande pubblico" non è a conoscenza e su cui tenteranno di fregare. 

A questo punto un bel denuncione....gli si fanno tirare fuori i soldi....possiblmente parecchi e parecchie volte e vedi che forse cominceranno apensare che non conviene più fa leva sull'ignoranza.

Se così non fosse almeno qualche diamine di rimborso lo cacciano.

Secondo me denunce e pressione perchè ci siano leggi sempre più severe che aiutino ricorsi di questo tipo sono l'unica via (vedi la legge sulla privacy che bell'aiutino ha dato contro questo tipo di truffe).

----------

## =DvD=

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> non sono molto daccordo!
> 
> Fare un bel denuncione ogni volta la vedo molto meglio.
> 
> Fare informazione è sicuramente giusto, anzi sacrosanto ma rimane comunque il problema.
> ...

 

Denunciare è curare, informare è prevenire =D

Ovvio che se non si è fatto in tempo a prevenire bisogna poi curare

----------

## randomaze

 *lotti wrote:*   

> cmq lo fanno perche' i capi han detto che chi riesce a vendere piu' contratti adsl avra' un premio....

 

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Denunciare è curare, informare è prevenire =D
> 
> Ovvio che se non si è fatto in tempo a prevenire bisogna poi curare

 

IMHO se le cose sono come detto da lotti i capi si beccano una (piccola) lavata di capo per non aver controllato i "lavoratori temporanei" che hanno agito di loro iniziativa.

Poi con la prossima partita di "lavoratori temporanei" succederà lo stesso.

----------

## AlterX

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Mi è arrivata giusto ora una telefonata da una disponibilissima (ma chiaramente poco competente) signorina della telecom...
> 
> [...] 
> 
> secondo me telecom sarebbe da mettere al rogo con tutti i suoi dirigenti.
> ...

 

Cari ragazzi, ho lavorato per una società di telecomunicazioni a roma, e vi posso GARANTIRE, che la telecom mette i bastoni tra le ruote a tutti coloro che offrono gli stessi servizi della telecom, appoggiandosi, per mancanza di cabblaggio, alla stessa.

Francamente non mi meraviglio di queste cose, avendo constatato di persona... :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

o_0 ho ricevuto _ora_ la telefonata dalla telecom!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> telecom: salve, volevo informarla che stiamo aggiornando tutta la rete nei dintorni di venezia
> 
> io: bene, mi aumentate la banda? (ghh)
> ...

 

Che dire? ROTFL

----------

## Cerberos86

 *lavish wrote:*   

> o_0 ho ricevuto _ora_ la telefonata dalla telecom!
> 
> [cut]
> 
> 

 

ROTFL.....

----------

## lavish

Sfottimenti vari a telecom a parte... cosa significa che mi cambiano la linea da analogica a digitale? In termini pratici ha qualche senso?

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Sfottimenti vari a telecom a parte... cosa significa che mi cambiano la linea da analogica a digitale? In termini pratici ha qualche senso?

 

IMHO potrebbe essere che stanno ammodernando le centrali in alcuni paesini in provincia di Venezia, lo han detto alla solita azienda di call-center che ha interpretato a modo suo e, nel dubbio sul termine "dintorni di Venezia" sta procacciando in tutto il nord-est italiano (e anche qualcuno in Croazia....)

----------

## realthing

Mah..  

Credo che le centrali di commutazione siano tutte digitali da un bel pò. Dubito che sopravvivano ancora centrali analogiche (a commutazione meccanica  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  ).

Secondo me "cambiare le linee da analogiche a digitali" è un semplice strafalcione (comunissimo a dire il vero) per ditingure una connessione via modem da una DSL

----------

## lavish

 *realthing wrote:*   

> [CUT]
> 
> Secondo me "cambiare le linee da analogiche a digitali" è un semplice strafalcione (comunissimo a dire il vero) per ditingure una connessione via modem da una DSL

 

Anche secondo me è così... comunque è la seconda telefonata del genere nel giro di 2 settimane...

----------

## shev

 *realthing wrote:*   

> Mah..  
> 
> Credo che le centrali di commutazione siano tutte digitali da un bel pò. Dubito che sopravvivano ancora centrali analogiche (a commutazione meccanica    )

 

Purtoppo non è così, sopravvivono ancora centrali preistoriche... centrali che sono la causa principale della mancanza di copertura adsl in certe zone.

Cmq, visto che ieri m'è stata finalmente raddoppiata la banda, imho diverse telefonate telecom hanno a che fare anche con il raddoppio di banda, vuoi per fare gli sboroni, vuoi per vendere più adsl o convertire gente da free a flat con la scusa della velocità maggiore et similia.

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *realthing wrote:*   Mah..  
> 
> Credo che le centrali di commutazione siano tutte digitali da un bel pò. Dubito che sopravvivano ancora centrali analogiche (a commutazione meccanica    ) 
> 
> Purtoppo non è così, sopravvivono ancora centrali preistoriche... centrali che sono la causa principale della mancanza di copertura adsl in certe zone.
> ...

 

Confermo quello che dice shev, ci sono zone in frazione di Imola che ad esempio l'adsl non viene portata, perchè il costo del cambio di centralino e rinnovo del cablaggio sarebbe eccessivo e il recupero della spesa insignificante, allora alcuni provider locali furbi hanno deciso di fornire accessi wireless via onde radio e riescono a ricoprire territori di altre 20-30 km... Attenti alle promozioni telefoniche truffaldine!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

 *shev wrote:*   

> Cmq, visto che ieri m'è stata finalmente raddoppiata la banda, imho diverse telefonate telecom hanno a che fare anche con il raddoppio di banda, vuoi per fare gli sboroni, vuoi per vendere più adsl o convertire gente da free a flat con la scusa della velocità maggiore et similia.

 

Mi autoquoto per confermare questa impressione: poche ore fa m'ha telefonato un gentilissimo operatore telecom, che mi avvertiva allegramente che era in atto il raddoppio di banda nella mia zona. "Ok, me n'ero accorto da me. C'era bisogno che mi telefonassero per avvertirmi? Dove sta la truffa?" pensavo mentre parlava. Puntualmente, invitandolo ad arrivare al dunque, m'ha riferito che entro settantadue ore mi sarebbe stata attivata, avendo io alice flat, la splendida opzione che mi permette di vedere tutte le partite del campionato di calcio, anche tutte contemporaneamente ( :Rolling Eyes: ). Il tutto a solo un euro al mese!

Inutile dire che non appena ho gentilmente espresso il mio parere "Ma a me non me ne frega nulla del campionato di calcio, non attivatemi assolutamente 'sta cosa", l'operatore, mortificato, m'ha detto che non avrebbero attivato l'opzione limitandosi a raddoppiare la banda.

Morale della favola: tutte ste telefonate imho sono dovute proprio al raddoppio di banda, solo che cercano di unire questa notizia a qualche altra offerta a pagamento, contando sull'effetto euforia ("figo, ho la banda doppia finalmente!") o confusione ("ti riempio di chiacchiere inutili, tanto c'ho capito poco anch'io, magari ci scappa il contrattino per qualche altra inutile offerta").

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> .....allora alcuni provider locali furbi hanno deciso di fornire accessi wireless via onde radio e riescono a ricoprire territori di altre 20-30 km... Attenti alle promozioni telefoniche truffaldine!!! 

 

Ci saranno anche dalle mie parti???? Boh, ma chissà????

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Morale della favola: tutte ste telefonate imho sono dovute proprio al raddoppio di banda, solo che cercano di unire questa notizia a qualche altra offerta a pagamento, contando sull'effetto euforia ("figo, ho la banda doppia finalmente!") o confusione ("ti riempio di chiacchiere inutili, tanto c'ho capito poco anch'io, magari ci scappa il contrattino per qualche altra inutile offerta").

 

Bisogna vedere se il "raddoppio" corrisponde ad un aumento reale.....sono mesi che su punto-informatico se ne parla....la banda minima garantita non è da tutti i provider ed ognuno la misura come vuole....

----------

## Lestaat

Ho Alice flat ed è da due settimane che scarico ad una media di 120-130 Kbyte al sec con punte di 160

Quindi devo dire che almeno questo è vero..è raddoppiata a 1200.....solo una cosa lascia sempre l'amaro in bocca:

in Francia ci sono offerte a 2Mb a 10 euro così come in germania e in olanda.....

SOB!!

----------

## gutter

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Ho Alice flat ed è da due settimane che scarico ad una media di 120-130 Kbyte al sec con punte di 160
> 
> 

 

Beato tu  :Crying or Very sad:   io ancora aspetto l'upgrade.

----------

## shev

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> Bisogna vedere se il "raddoppio" corrisponde ad un aumento reale...

 

Nel mio caso si, vado praticamente sempre al doppio di prima: 150/160 KBs  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## lavish

 *shev wrote:*   

> Nel mio caso si, vado praticamente sempre al doppio di prima: 150/160 KBs 

 

Idem... però la faccetta sorridente non la metto, anzi  :Sad: 

----------

## lavish

Telecom ha ritelefonato... questa volta ho mandato la tipa a farsi ******* perchè era la quarta volta in 2 settimane, era la stessa, _ed_ ero in vivavoce (non a casa mia intendo). Le ho fatto fare una figura patetica dicendole che sono stufo di venire chiamato e sentirmi dire delle cose false e confuse solo per propinarmi un prodotto che HO GIÀ! Ho minacciato di far partire una denuncia per spam via telefono se avessi ricevuto ancora una sola telefonata! (ho detto inoltre che ho registrato le telefonate, mica è vero, ma se loro possono raccontarmi balle perchè io non lo posso fare?!)

È ora e tempo di finirla!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## assente

è appena successo anche a me, ma era un "signorino".

 *Quote:*   

> operatore: In seguito a ripetute.. le proponiamo l'adsl.
> 
> io: grazie ce l'ho già.
> 
> operatore: con che operatore?
> ...

 

----------

## lotti

se dovesse capitare a me mi lollerei, cmq se volete farvi 4 risate andate su questo link(e' su telekom)

http://www.sonk.it/mp3tin.htm

ascoltate i file audio:lol:

----------

## lavish

Io in settimana mi rivolgerò al CODACONS perchè la faccenda inizia a puzzarmi troppo come truffa.

Mettetevi nei panni di una persona magari un pò ingenua che non sa nulla di digitale/analogico ecc ecc... si sente quasi costretta a fare il passaggio all'ADSL magari non sapendo cos`è...

Appena saprò qualcosa I'll let u know

----------

